# New purchase



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I recently purchased a Winchester Super X 3 in a 3 inch Slug Gun. I put a Nikon 3-9x40 BDC scope on it. I have only shot 3 slugs, but it seemed awesome. Can't wait for the weather to give me a break so I can sight it in. Any opinions, or things I should know about this gun?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kelly Hannan said:


> I recently purchased a Winchester Super X 3 in a 3 inch Slug Gun. I put a Nikon 3-9x40 BDC scope on it. I have only shot 3 slugs, but it seemed awesome. Can't wait for the weather to give me a break so I can sight it in. Any opinions, or things I should know about this gun?


Not really.

Keep your eye far away from the scope. lol

Good luck.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I mounted the scope out by the muzzle, just kidden. It has a lot of eye relief.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

What is wrong with the weather? Or what does it do to the gun?
Is your deer season always during balmy weather?

 Al


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

our weather was cold and windy. Then turned to rain. Today it is about 15 and snowing hard. I'm in Illinois, so our season is usually cold. Didn't get the gun until after the season


----------



## robert harper (Oct 28, 2008)

if you can, wait for a little better weather ...especially where the wind is concerned...and yes the wind greatly affects slugs ...especially shooting the distances modern slugs shoot today..do you have some type of rest or vise to use...if not make you one like i usually do.take a short 2by 4 and cut a u notch in it about 3 inches deep...make the notch a little wider than your forend so you can cover it with thin rubber ..cloth or carpet to protect your gun..attach this short 2 by 4 to a longer one for a base. slap a sand bag under the stock and your ready to rock...good luck with the new gun and always wear a safety harness.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Some thing like this.










I sight my guns in in any kind of weather because we get it all during hunting season.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I also have a rest. I don't need the new gun until next year. I will wait until the time is right. I am focusing on Coyote now.


----------

